# Cangkir Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cangkir Coffee is a tiny Coffee Shop that is serving Indonesian Coffee, currently we are only have 1 blend since we are new (our business just starting December 7th 2009). We are using Espresso Coffee Machine to meet international standard.

More...


----------

